# 200sx Suspenstion issue



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a 95 200sx, I bought it with the intentions of building a SR wet dream. When I bought it, it came with Hyrualic suspenstion, Pro Hopper X series. I am dumping those and putting in shock/coilover. minor issue that have beatin up some of the metal in the undercarage to make the room for the hyrolic, I cant really tell you what is good and what is bad. Any pointer to which i need to look for to make sure i can do to converstion with out major issues. I am willing to cut and weld if nessisary, but hopefully not kinda last resort if ya know what i mean. Also any tips you might have about suspension set up that works best. I want my dream to come to life, HELP......


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pictures would be good.


----------



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

hard to show you everything, hydraulics dont work and its laying on the frame. Ill see what i can do


----------



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

*SOLVED*

Issue solved, thanks. I was just worried about capatability with the hydaulics being previously installed. once i got it on the rack, i found out that they were just universal hydaulics, they bolt in on the exact same spots as shock and spring. no issues, thanks though....


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

wileycoyote said:


> Issue solved, thanks. I was just worried about capatability with the hydaulics being previously installed. once i got it on the rack, i found out that they were just universal hydaulics, they bolt in on the exact same spots as shock and spring. no issues, thanks though....


 Hey man are you interested in selling that set-up


----------

